# Mozart 'The German Composer'



## Lycia (May 4, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm putting together a programme of Mozart's German music for a radio programme and I was wondering what you all feel is Mozart's most 'German' music? There's the operas Die Zauberflote, Zaide, Der Schauspieldirektor and Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail. I'm also going to be playing some Masonic music, German dances and Canons. Any more 'must haves' of Mozart promoting the cause of German music in an empire besotted with the Italian school? 

Many thanks.

Lycia


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't forget his German lieder!


----------



## Lycia (May 4, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Don't forget his German lieder!


Ah yep! I have a few of those on the Barbara Bonney Mozart songs disc!  There's also some German concert arias too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Besotted... I am unsure whether I dig that term.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

You may just have offended a lot of Austrians with your post title 

Anyhow, don't forget Bastien et Bastienne, composed when he was only 12.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Anything with a Mannheim rocket.

Here's one for starters:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think his most 'German' music would be anything of his which are inherently fugal. It was really the Austro-German lineage of composers who became well known for contrapuntal motific development. In that vein: Mozart's 41st symphony, Mozart's 14th string quartet.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd add some stand alone pieces that show an obvious influence by JS Bach:

-The Fantasia and Fugue in C major: k.394
-The Adagio and fugue in C minor k.546 

And the two fantasias for mechanical clock(now commonly played on the organ): K.594 and K. 608


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mozart also arranged several of Bach's fugues from Book II of the WTC for string quartet, his K.405.


----------



## ClassicalMusic2000 (Aug 3, 2015)

One way to understand what the genius of this man is immortal through listening to his piano concertos. Since the first four compounds as a child, until the last, where adventure and romanticism of Beethoven fully.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Is OP purposely meaning 'German' to exclude Austria or are you including Austrian music within the German tradition?


----------

